# A cause near and dear to my heart..



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

....bare with me..working on the embedded video.. 

...ok I totally don't get why it's not embedding for me. It worked on myspace. Here's the direct link if it doesn't come up.

www.earthhour.org/about

...green smilie..get it? heh

www.earthday.org


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

That is really cool. I gave the link to my son to show his science teacher. He also has a class called earth seminar with her where they talk a lot about the environment and ways to help. Thanks!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for the video. This should be very important to all of us. Everything came home to me when my DD's boy friend who is from Europe was here over the holidays and he mention on several occasion how we as a county do not recycle, and the amount of waste he sees when here. Let alone what we are doing to our environment with our wasted fuels. He has a car but seldom uses it, most of the time he, his family and friends use the rapid transit systems or walk. When you see someone walking in my neighborhood you wonder what happened to their car if they do not have on a jog suit.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this, Mindy! I am already signed up myself. After taking an atmospheric chemistry class at Berkeley, I have been very aware of what we've been doing to the environment and have found as many ways as I can to help. I pay a little extra, but my whole house is powered by wind energy and all my appliances (other than the ones that are part of my rental - the fridge and the microwave) are Energy star appliances. Living in New York, I try to take public transportation and walk every where I go to reduce my impact on the environment. Contrary to popular belief, every little bit DOES help, as show by that video.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Lina -- That's awesome!! I'm so glad to hear of people taking active roles in the environment. It's not even hard, and there's nothing drastic you have to change in your life; it's little things that make it less expensive for you and better on the environment. 

Right now I'm actively trying to get a recycling program started in my community and I sware it's like pulling teeth; the majority of my neighborhood is older people and republicans who think nothings wrong and a 4 dollar increase on their waste bill is scandelous. :suspicious: They're talking about a community recycling center, but I don't think that will make people recycle anymore. If you have a bin in your garage like your trash you're more likely to use it than you would the community center. Right now I drive to the nearest city which is 15 minutes away to recycle. It's atrocious!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

We have a recycling center here in my community and people still don't use it. We had an issue up for vote a few years ago about sanitation and recycling and the recycling part got voted down. You can pay for a recycling service to come around but most people don't. The recycling center is very convenient though.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm glad I live in New York because here recycling is mandatory! I live in a high rise condo now, so it's easy to just throw garbage down the chute and leave recyclables in the bins in front of the chute. The managerial service is in charge of breaking down boxes and separating recyclables. Before this place, though, I used to live in a three unit house so we had to do it all ourselves. They would actually not pick up your trash (and would give you a hefty fine) if they found newspaper in your garbage and not in your recyclables! It pissed some people off no end, but I thought that was awesome!


----------

